# 10. "Wildsau-Marathon" der Warndt-Biker am 27.08.2011



## kneifel (9. August 2011)

Bald ist es wieder soweit: 
der "*Wildsau-Marathon*" im Warndt steht an, am Samstag, den 27.08.2011 am Dorfgemeinschaftshaus Völklingen-Geislautern. Dieses Jahr bereits zum 10. Mal, daher mit 10 % auf alles - ausser auf's Startgeld!

4 verschiedene Strecken bieten puren Bikespaß für jeden Geschmack und jede Verfassung. Schon allein die *selbstgebackenen Müsli-Energieriegel* sind auch die weiteste Anreise wert.

*Neu in diesem Jahr: der große Bike-Teilemarkt*. Hast du noch Fahrradteile oder Radklamotten, die du nicht mehr brauchst? Bring alles mit zum Wildsau-Marathon und tausch es gegen bare Münze.

Weitere Infos zur Veranstaltung und dem Bike-Markt gibt es *hier*.


*Also, auf zum 10. "Wildsau-Marathon" - rock' den Warndt! Wir freuen uns auf dich!

*


----------



## zeitweiser (9. August 2011)

fest gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (11. August 2011)

auf jeden Fall...die geilste CTF des Landes


----------



## Runnerfahrer (12. August 2011)

Wer nicht kommt verpasst was!!


----------



## Thandrius (15. August 2011)

also einefrage.
Da es ja 8 strecken gibt , drängt sich mir die frage auf, alles lange mTb strecken, oder auch die ein oder andere speed, freeride abfahrt?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. August 2011)

und noch ne Frage:

die 120km für den UltraMarathon sind 2x 60km oder eine große Schleife? 
Und die 99km setzen sich aus 60km und die 39km der CTF zusammen?
Und sind die 39km auch ein Teil der 60km des Halbmarathons?

Gruß


----------



## de_hippi (15. August 2011)

Letztes Jahr war die 120km 2*60km Runde.
Daher gab es bei mir die 60 udn 40er Runde 

Aber alles in allem ne schöne Strecke.


----------



## Area-x-23 (15. August 2011)

Hi,

ist die Strecke des CTF gut zu finden? Ich möchte gerne mal im Vorfeld ne Runde dort drehen.


----------



## Runnerfahrer (15. August 2011)

Die Strecke wird erst am Morgen der Veranstaltung ausgeschildert .Wird also fast nicht möglich sein die Strecke abzufahren da einiges im vergleich zu letztem Jahr geändert wurde.
Du kannst aber gerne im Gästebuch eine Anfrage stellen,ob es nicht ein paar Warndt-Biker gibt die Dir die Strecke zeigen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Area-x-23 (15. August 2011)

.. das ist mal ne Ansage....

Danke


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2011)

Hallo und noch ne Frage ?
Zu welcher Uhrzeit ist mit dem größten Andrang zu rechnen.
Würde mich gerne beim Halbmarathon
                 der ein oder anderen Gruppe anschließen.

Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runnerfahrer (17. August 2011)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist direkt bei Beginn der Anmeldung also um 8 Uhr der größte Andrang.Die Anmeldung geht allerdings sehr schnell!
Also am besten um 8 Uhr anmelden und auf eine geeignete Gruppe zum dranhängen warten.


Gruß Udo


----------



## kneifel (23. August 2011)

So, ihr Trialsurfer und Marathonraketen,

noch 4 mal schlafen, dann ist es soweit. Der *Wildsaumarathon 2011* rückt näher. Wir sind alle schon in freudiger Erwartung. Und die Vorbereitungen im vollem Gange. Die Strecken werden ausgeschildert, die Verpflegungsstellen geplant und die leckeren Müsliriegel gebacken.

Als kleiner Appetizer hier ein kurzer Bericht vom letzten Jahr (von User crazyeddie/danke!).

Also los, trommelt eure Kumpels und Kollegen zusammen, und dann am Samstag ab nach Geislautern. Je mehr ihr seid, umso besser, denn: wir haben *10jähriges Jubiläum*! Das heisst für euch, *jeder 10. hat den Start frei*! Und auch sonst gibt es *10 % auf alles* (außer auf Startgebühr und Tiernahrung).

Gönnt eurer Kette noch einen guten Tropfen Öl. Und schaut noch mal im Keller und im Schrank, ob da nicht noch ein paar Biketeile und Fahrradklamotten liegen, die ihr nicht mehr braucht. Falls ja, bringt alles mit und verkauft es im "Teilemarkt".

Und dann *ab auf die Piste, Spaß haben*!

Der *Wildsaumarathon 2011* am Samstag, 27.08.2011 am Dorfgemeinschaftshaus Völklingen-Geislautern - wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Runnerfahrer (24. August 2011)

Desweiteren haben wir weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut und die Strecke extra für euch heute Morgen nochmal gewässert

Gruß Udo


----------



## medicus41 (25. August 2011)

Runnerfahrer schrieb:


> Desweiteren haben wir weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut und die Strecke extra für euch heute Morgen nochmal gewässert
> 
> Gruß Udo



So wie ich das sehe wird dies auch wieder am Samstag stattfinden 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 007ike (25. August 2011)

medicus41 schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe wird dies auch wieder am Samstag stattfinden
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



hab ich auch grad fest gestellt! So langsam geht mir das Wetter wirklich auf den Sack!


----------



## Area-x-23 (26. August 2011)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, die Staubmasken können wir morgen zu hause lassen.

Dafür gibts ne kostenlose Fango, Zitat: 

Die Schlammpackungen (Fango) die auf den verschiedenen Regionen des Körpers aufgetragen werden, machen die Haut weich und revitalisieren sie, indem die Wirkstoffe in die Haut eindringen. Die Durchblutung wird gefordert und das Hautbild verfeinert.

 LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runnerfahrer (26. August 2011)

Und nach der Fango, habt ihr noch die MÃ¶glichkeit euch massieren zu lassen.
Das ist doch fast schon wie Wellness î
GruÃ udo


----------



## medicus41 (26. August 2011)

Steht der Warndt eigentlich noch oder müssen die ersten Biker morgen früh Holz räumen


----------



## Runnerfahrer (26. August 2011)

Bis jetzt Gott sei Dank noch keine nennenswerten Schäden fest zustellen gewesen.Genaueres sehen die Strecken Kontrollfahrer.Lasst euch nicht von dem schlechten Wetter abschrecken ist schließlich der"Wildsaumarathon"!
Gruß udo


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. August 2011)

kostet morgen der Start mehr wegen der kostenlosen Fangopackung?


----------



## Area-x-23 (26. August 2011)

Ich komme um halb 8 Uhr und bringe meine Stihl mit, damit es keine Startverzögerung gibt. 

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich ja auch erst überlegt wegen dem schlechten Wetter evtl. nicht zu straten ..... aber drauf geschissen, um 8 ist antreten. 


Bis moin früh.... see you


----------



## Runnerfahrer (26. August 2011)

Aufgrund der  Tatsache das es sich um den 10.Wildsaumarathon handelt, haben wir uns gegen einen Fango Zuschlag entschieden.î
GruÃ udo


----------



## medicus41 (27. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour wiedermal. Allerdings musste ich mein Bike heute öfters auf den Rücken nehmen als bei einer Transalp Aber gegen den gestern wütenden Sturm hatte der Warndt nicht standhalten können. Erstaunlicherweise blieb ich fast komplett trocken obwohl ja Regen gemeldet war. Also alle die wegen dem Wetter fern geblieben sind kann man nur sagen das sie was verpasst haben.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. August 2011)




----------



## CubePhil (27. August 2011)

Ich muss sagen war heute wirklich eine schöne Tour !
Okay die Bäume waren stressig ,die kann man halt nicht alle in einer Nacht wegräumen von dem Höllensturm gestern
aber kann ja keiner was dafür ! 
Und das Wetter war auch noch fast perfekt !
Gruß Phil


----------



## Area-x-23 (27. August 2011)

Also ich bin auch wieder daheim angekommen.

Sehr schöner und gut organisierter Marathon. Ich muß das mal die Damen dan den Verpflegungstellen hervorheben. Da wurde man(n) ja verwöhnt wie daheim  Ich hab sogar noch selbstgemachte Müsliriegel als Verpflegung bekommen.

Da haben mich auch die 10-12 Bäume auf den Wegen nicht gestört! Einer Wildsau räumt man ja auch keine Wege frei, ergo alles sehr Authentisch 


Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2011)

wasn glück mit dem wetter. schön wars


----------



## TWENTY-9 (27. August 2011)

Jo ne richtig gute Strecke !! 

Danke an die Veranstalter 


WEiß jemand die verteilung der anzahl der Fahren auf die Km würde mich mal interssieren  

@ area x  Tza ich hab deine Stiehl vermisst oder sind von 8 bis 10 noch so viele Bäume umgefallen ??


----------



## cpetit (28. August 2011)

Hier geht es zu den Bildern die ich gemacht habe.

Vielleicht habe ich ja den einen oder anderen vor die Linse bekommen.


----------



## medicus41 (28. August 2011)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hier geht es zu den Bildern die ich gemacht habe.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich ja den einen oder anderen vor die Linse bekommen.



Link geht bei mir nicht


----------



## Jobal (28. August 2011)

Klasse Veranstaltung zum kleinen Preis. Sollten sich andere mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen, immer wieder gerne

Bäume waren ätzend aber so hatte die Tour Abenteuercharakter


ciao Jobal


----------



## cpetit (28. August 2011)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Link geht bei mir nicht



Sollte jetzt aber funktionieren.


----------



## haibikeqrc (2. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie war die Strecke denn Beschilder ?? Waren 
Pfeile an den Bäumen (gesprüht), an denen man 
sich jetzt noch orientieren könnte ? 

Würde die Strecke gerne mal fahren, ich wollte eigentlich auch mitfahren, hatte aber leider an den W.E. kein Zeit.


----------



## Runnerfahrer (2. September 2011)

Nein die Strecke wurde am selben Tag noch abgeschildert.Es sind zwar vereinzelt noch gesprühte Pfeile auf Bäumen oder Boden zu sehen,das reicht aber nicht aus um den Marathon nachzufahren.
Auf unserer Seite der Warndtbiker sucht iceman gerade die GPS Daten . Kannst dich ja mal mit ihm in verbindung setzen ob er sie schon hat oder evtl. Ein Eintrag ins Gästebuch ob dir jemand die Strecke zeigt.
Gruß udo


----------



## Area-x-23 (2. September 2011)

haibikeqrc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie war die Strecke denn Beschilder ?? Waren
> Pfeile an den Bäumen (gesprüht), an denen man
> ...




Hi,

Schau Dir mal den Link an, ich habe die Strecke aufgezeichnet. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kkehevyqcuwqdbef&referrer=trackList

Viel Spaß beim nachfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli... (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hat zufällig jemand die GPS-Aufzeichnung der 60km Strecke von 2011? Finde nur die von 2010 (und die war leicht unterschiedlich) und vom 2011 nur die 42km Strecke des Vorposters


----------

